# Rena XP3 media questions



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just purchased a Rena Xp3 to replace my MarineLand C360 (hardcore leaking issues) and so far so good. My water seems a LITTLE on the cloudy side. Besides the 4 things of Foam, the stars, the packet of stuff and the micro floss they give you, is there any thing any of y'all would recommend for those filters? Any other Media?


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

those scrubbies from the dollar store that cost a dollar for 6. :thumb:


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

this is starting to get annoying. I have done a HUGE water change, even added an extra bag of carbon, and there just seems to be this cloud that sits near the bottom of the tank... I can't figure it out!


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

how long has the tank been up and running? How long has the filter been running? Carbon is for removing meds and getting rid of stinky aquarium smell, so that won't help.


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

The tank has been up and running for almost 3 months now, 75 gallon. I had a Marineland C-360 one it and the water was crystal clear. It sprung a leak so I got a Rena XP3 and now the water is cloudy and almost has a slight yellowish tint to it.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

So, the leaking c360 is not running on the tank anymore?
I hate to be Mrs Obvious, but... did you put the old seeded media from the c360 into the xp3?
Could be a bacteria bloom if you didn't...
Check your ammonia and nitrItes.


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

yes i did actually. My ammonia and Nitrate levels are zeroed out.
Marineland is NOW going to replace my power head, So I am going to set up my old filter and see if that clears it up and doesnt leak.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> Marineland is NOW going to replace my power head


That's good PR on Marineland's part. :thumb:

Hmm, how about aiming the return toward the bottom to stir it up?
Sorry, just grasping at straws here.


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah I did that... only thing that got me was A LOT of free sand in the water... really annoying.

lol yeah, so we will see how the C-360 does again.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Even though you seeded it w/ some media from the C360 the XP3 might still not be up to speed yet. As to what other media to run, I chose to change the stock micro pads to these http://www.petsolutions.com/Filstar-Mic ... 4+C39.aspx (they do a better job) & for bio I added this http://www.petsolutions.com/Seachem-Mat ... 0+C39.aspx . Both my XP3 & XP4 are set up this way. There are other choices but this works very well for me. "T"


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

give the xp3 time, it will get rid of the cloudy. and nothing is wrong with using 2 filters.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I use quilt batting in my filters to polish the water.


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, I kid you not.. I cant see anything in my tank now. I can only see my oscar when he swims right up to the front of the glass. My water almost looks green, and I have no idea what the deal is. I have the replacement powerhead for my C-360 on its way, so I am going to hook that back up if this cloudiness isnt cleared by the end of next week and see if that clears it up.

This is just getting out of hand. :?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Sheesh, I've been off the internet since Wednesday and come back to see your last post!  
Green water is a _*huge* _hassle and I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with it.

Green water usually means too much of something. The first things to come to mind are: 
nitrAtes (no offense, but I'd get a second opinion on your test) 
phosphate (often frozen and some flake foods have this) 
or light.
Your tank is what I'd call "off balance".

Here's what I'd do:
#1. Water changes, as large of a % as you are comfortable with, repeated daily, for several days
.......keep doing them daily until the water doesn't have that "off" look to it for several days after the water change
...... I'm sorry to say, this could take a couple weeks of work

#2. Reduce the light to only during feeding time for a hour or so
......you can resort to the total black out method if things don't improve
......also, observe any sun light from the windows, comming into the room during the day, close the blinds and/or curtains
......Remember, the sun will shine in from different parts of the sky, at different times of the year.

#3. Reduce the food and/or skip a day during the week
......do your water changes right after you feed, allowing a little time for you fish to eat

You may want to gently rinse some of the filter media 
or just drain the filter, refill with fresh water and leave the media alone.
You don't want to have an ammonia spike too, so don't get carried away with the filter.

hth, good luck and keep trying your best,


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks a TON!
This all started happening when I went with the new filter. I will test everything again tonight make sure everything is where it should be. When I get the new powerhead for the C-360 I am going to give that another go and see what happens... If that doesn't improve ANYTHING... on to Plan B which is the list of things above :thumb:

Thanks a ton for all the info... BIG help. :dancing:


----------



## Jab240 (Jun 24, 2007)

any updates on your situation theBIGone2087? opcorn:


----------



## theBIGone2087 (Jan 26, 2009)

welp, as a matter of fact there are 

About 3 or 4 weeks ago (wow its been a while since I have looked at the thread) Marineland replaced my C-360 and it is now working flawlessly WITH my Xp3. So I have both Canisters running and my water has been, for the past 2 weeks, CRYSTAL CLEAR!! :thumb:

I have added a few more plants, so I am really loving the tank. Just need some more drift wood and a background...
... Unfortunately my NEW problem is blue-green algae :-\ That stupid bacteria has come back AGAIN for the third time. Usually 4-6 days of total darkness does the trick... but to my plants expense. SSOOOO I am going to be moving in a few weeks, so when I do I am going to replace some things and hopefully not have that issue any more. Here are some pics:


----------



## Jab240 (Jun 24, 2007)

glad to hear everything worked out for you. tank looks good. :thumb:


----------

